# Dental restoration in an asc



## MICHELLEGR (Feb 11, 2010)

Does anyone know of a medicare approved cpt for this service? We usually utilize cpt 41899 for the restoration. The main reason most of these services are done here for medicare patients is that they are developementally disabled. So it is easier to put these patients under anesthesia. However this cpt is not approved by medicare. Any suggestions or ideas?

Thank you 
michelle


----------



## DianaF (Feb 11, 2010)

Medicare doesn't pay for any dental services in an ASC as far as I know.  We will use the same code and bill Medicare. But we also get an ABN from the patient.  That way they are aware that it is a non covered procedure and that they will be responsible for the bill.


----------

